# ...a little naming help?



## Stratelier (May 24, 2009)

I've been working on the design for an Okami themed character, but I need a name.

I don't want to say much because of spoiler concerns, but the character is based on Ammy herself.  So we're definitely talking wolf here, but I need a name to go along with it.

Specifically, I want something derived from music, like a genre/subgenre, style of music, element of musical composition, or so on.

Any ideas on what might sound good for a wolf?


----------



## Panzermanathod (May 24, 2009)

Well saying "Okami themed" and "Wolf" won't narrow down much in terms of finding musical names for it.

As an aside, I had 3 spirit characters named Otogi-siphon, Okage-shield, and Okami-omni. It was originally just the first two, but after Okami came out and me realizing it fit in the nomenclature I made the third.

As another aside, I know someone from a MM rp forum named Fortissimo who rp's as a character named Symphony.


----------



## Psi Xen (May 25, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glossary_of_musical_terminology

Well, here's a glossary that may help your search for a name.


----------



## Stratelier (May 26, 2009)

The terms 'alto' and 'soprano' came to my mind earlier today.  But probably because of its potential as a dreadful pun....



> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glossar...al_terminology


That's . . . a long list.  Most of the terms are Latin, though, and I'm not looking for that.

Maybe this will help?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_music_styles

But that's an even _longer_ list....


----------



## krisCrash (May 26, 2009)

I liked Adagio. What's his/her temper like?


----------



## Stratelier (May 26, 2009)

krisCrash said:


> What's his/her temper like?


Spoilers 

Okay, I guess I can reveal a bit more than that after all.  This is a crossover drawing, so it's not just _any_ wolf but is in fact based on Ammy herself.

And Ammy, as we all know, is a good ol' silent protagonist.

(I have also, so to speak, a certain 'blacklist' of music related terms I absolutely will not use, but listing them would be another spoiler.)


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Jun 21, 2009)

Male: Jurom

Female: Kitty


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 21, 2009)

Tatsuyoujo said:


> Male: Jurom
> 
> Female: Kitty



No thanks, I don't know how well you read the topic but I'm looking for a name with a slightly musical connotation.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 23, 2009)

be original.
name it "Chekov" the russian okami wolf.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 23, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> be original.
> name it "Chekov" the russian okami wolf.



Sorry, there's a specific reason I want a name with musical connotations, but to say exactly why would be a spoiler.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 23, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> Sorry, there's a specific reason I want a name with musical connotations, but to say exactly why would be a spoiler.



ok... musical connotations...

Cleft, Tandy, Drone, Korg, Casio..


----------

